# Spring is around the corner, who's going collecting this year, and for what?



## Nomadinexile (Feb 9, 2011)

So were talking weeks not months before some locations warm up enough to start collecting again.  Anyone have any plans for adding to thier collections by collecting this year?  If so, what species in particular are you hoping to find?   I'm going to find D. whitei this year, and hopefully a few Psuedouroctonus sps. in C.A.  Pretty resolute that they are on the agenda.   Anyone else?   :}


P.S. I'm leaving friday to go back to look for fluorescent rocks so I won't be on again for a while.  I am taking the camera btw, so cross your fingers I can get some good pics here and there.


----------



## scorpionmom (Feb 9, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> So were talking weeks not months before some locations warm up enough to start collecting again.  Anyone have any plans for adding to thier collections by collecting this year?  If so, what species in particular are you hoping to find?   I'm going to find D. whitei this year, and hopefully a few Psuedouroctonus sps. in C.A.  Pretty resolute that they are on the agenda.   Anyone else?   :}
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm leaving friday to go back to look for fluorescent rocks so I won't be on again for a while.  I am taking the camera btw, so cross your fingers I can get some good pics here and there.


Good luck with searching! We hope you get some good pictures, and, personally, I have not seen many pictures of Psuedouroctonus spp. and am kind of hoping to see some...

I myself am not collecting, just waiting until some interesting species are avaliable. I have just gotton two Tityus bastosi and am really excited, so I think I am just sticking with those for now.

Anyway, good luck again!


----------



## sfpearl300z (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm moving the the Cayman islands in a couple months so I guess ill be collecting Heteronebo caymanensis.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 9, 2011)

scorpionmom said:


> Good luck with searching! We hope you get some good pictures, and, personally, I have not seen many pictures of Psuedouroctonus spp. and am kind of hoping to see some...
> 
> I myself am not collecting, just waiting until some interesting species are avaliable. I have just gotton two Tityus bastosi and am really excited, so I think I am just sticking with those for now.
> 
> Anyway, good luck again!


Thanks!  It should be fun.  I'm hoping to cover a lot of SoCal and SW TX.   A lot of the Texas stuff will be familiar to me, but time around the outskirts of Big Bend for D. whitei should be really exciting, and of course all of Cali turf and species will be very new too.  Hopefully I can do Genus i.d.'s at least.  
I should have pictures of at least 40 species, and many habitat pictures.  :drool:

Nice on the T. bastoi, very nice!  :drool:

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




sfpearl300z said:


> I'm moving the the Cayman islands in a couple months so I guess ill be collecting Heteronebo caymanensis.


What!?  That's pretty cool.  Is that still considered domestic shipment?      Wait, what?  Cayman Islands you say?   How big is your suitcase?   hehe


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 9, 2011)

I plan on doing some collecting this year. Arizona is such a big state that it's hard to see everything. I'm hoping to get to the Northern part of the state near the Utah/Nevada/Arizona border and collect some H spadix. I also would like to explore the SE part of the state in the Arizona Sky Island region. Another area I want to explore is the forested areas around the central NM/AZ border. I think I can get at least one trip done. Two would be great. Their's just to much to lookt at.

On a side note, why wait for spring. Winter in Arizona is one of the best times to collect and observe scorpions.

JOhn


----------



## Bayushi (Feb 9, 2011)

*Hunt Plans*

I will be heading out to collect a few U. mordax when the weather is is right. That will be my local trip (less than 10 miles). In June I will be heading to The Badlands in Utah for a small look about and possible collection trip. my last big hunt of the summer will be in eastern Oregon for P. boreus. 

All in all I hope to increase my collection of scorps by a dozen or so. not very exciting actually now that i post and read it. LOL


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 9, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> I plan on doing some collecting this year. Arizona is such a big state that it's hard to see everything. I'm hoping to get to the Northern part of the state near the Utah/Nevada/Arizona border and collect some H spadix. I also would like to explore the SE part of the state in the Arizona Sky Island region. Another area I want to explore is the forested areas around the central NM/AZ border. I think I can get at least one trip done. Two would be great. Their's just to much to lookt at.
> 
> On a side note, why wait for spring. Winter in Arizona is one of the best times to collect and observe scorpions.
> 
> JOhn


That sounds pretty good John!  Getting around the state a bit!  Where are there scorps out and about right now?  Maybe I should head that way in a few weeks.   You think Tuscon/Phoneix regions have active scorps right now?
That would be fantastic to get a little jump.  We live in a big country huh?  It seems so small until you get out into it.  Btw, down there by the sky islands is a mine with a bunch of fluorescent minerals... 



Bayushi said:


> I will be heading out to collect a few U. mordax when the weather is is right. That will be my local trip (less than 10 miles). In June I will be heading to The Badlands in Utah for a small look about and possible collection trip. my last big hunt of the summer will be in eastern Oregon for P. boreus.
> 
> All in all I hope to increase my collection of scorps by a dozen or so. not very exciting actually now that i post and read it. LOL


Sounds exciting to me!  I've never had those species.  A dozen scorpions is pretty exciting.  That's more than many people have!  Plus it's fun to get out and do it.  Badlands will be amazing.


----------



## H. laoticus (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to get my hands on some Anuroctonus sp., Paruroctonus sp., and maybe some U. mordax.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 10, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> That sounds pretty good John!  Getting around the state a bit!  Where are there scorps out and about right now?  Maybe I should head that way in a few weeks.   You think Tuscon/Phoneix regions have active scorps right now?
> That would be fantastic to get a little jump.  We live in a big country huh?  It seems so small until you get out into it.  Btw, down there by the sky islands is a mine with a bunch of fluorescent minerals...


Any of the desert areas have scorpions to find right now. I'm not sure how active they are, but if your not afraid of flipping rocks, you'll find them. FAll and winter is actually the best time to find a few species. Cool species like Superstitionia donensis are never above ground during the summer. They don't like the heat and the dryness of midsummer. I was out collecting around Apachee Junction near Pheonix in Dec and found Vaejovis species , a bunch of donensis and some cool pedes.

I've never checked into fluorescent minerals. I did a quick search and they seem to be fairly common in Arizona. I have a slight intrest in looking into minerals, mainly meteorite fields that are also somewhat common in Arizona. Two are located within an hour drive from my house. More cool stuff to look into.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont know much about Arizona scorpions, but I have found 7 scorpions this week here in Texas.  Down here I dont think time of year much matters, they are pretty much always about if you look in the right places.  Even found a tarantula two days ago.....................and then it snowed today, go figure.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 10, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> I'd like to get my hands on some Anuroctonus sp., Paruroctonus sp., and maybe some U. mordax.


Nice HL!  I've yet to see a Uroctonus or Anuroctonus specie yet.  I'm planning on getting a few Paruroctonus this year too!  



AzJohn said:


> Any of the desert areas have scorpions to find right now. I'm not sure how active they are, but if your not afraid of flipping rocks, you'll find them. FAll and winter is actually the best time to find a few species. Cool species like Superstitionia donensis are never above ground during the summer. They don't like the heat and the dryness of midsummer. I was out collecting around Apachee Junction near Pheonix in Dec and found Vaejovis species , a bunch of donensis and some cool pedes.
> 
> I've never checked into fluorescent minerals. I did a quick search and they seem to be fairly common in Arizona. I have a slight intrest in looking into minerals, mainly meteorite fields that are also somewhat common in Arizona. Two are located within an hour drive from my house. More cool stuff to look into.


LoL, you know I don't mind flipping rock!  That's interesting about the S.donensis.   In TX, I would have better luck the warmer it got.  My main concern isn't finding just a few scorps, but many, of different species.  That's why I've been planning on waiting a bit.  But, because of this John, I may just look for rocks for a week or two then head that way.   Meteroites are cool and valuable, but you really need a metal detector if you are really going to do it.  I've watched a lot of videos online about it, but haven't done that yet.  The fluorescents are a little easier.  Keep in mind that many minerals will fluoresce under short wave only.   I have a short wave light, but I want to collect for scorpion tanks, so I don't think I'm taking it.  Off the top of my head, I can tell you that the Phoenix area has a lot.   Wickenburg and Bisbee are two other ones I can think of right now.  They would make cool cage decarations though!  





gunslinger said:


> I dont know much about Arizona scorpions, but I have found 7 scorpions this week here in Texas.  Down here I dont think time of year much matters, they are pretty much always about if you look in the right places.  Even found a tarantula two days ago.....................and then it snowed today, go figure.


I hear ya gunslinger!   I found some P. reddelli under rocks with inches of snow on the ground last year.  But the pickings get a little slim when it's too cold.  I'm not just going in my backyard though.   I'm hitch-hiking, carrying all my gear, food, water, containers, batteries, etc....  I don't have a lot of money saved up, so when I go to collect, I need to find a bunch from different species.  7 scorpions a week would cause me to starve right now!     I need to go where there are lots of species out.  

P.s. just so this doesn't sound too crazy,...  I don't usually get more than 10, maybe 20 (just a couple species) of one specie.   I get many scorpions sometimes, but it might be 10 of 8 species.  I'm not going out collecting dozens of any specie.


----------



## What (Feb 10, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> I'd like to get my hands on some Anuroctonus sp., Paruroctonus sp.


You can find them now, I have already found many SoCal vaejovids... And these, but you have to dig for them, not so cool...but still kinda fun little scorps: http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/5412015048/ (just together for the photo).

Other than those, Im hoping I find some Smeringurus mesaensis at some point, has been quite awhile since I have found them. Hopefully while looking for beetles and such(my main targets this year) I stumble across a few. 

Nomadinexile, how long are you in the LA area?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 10, 2011)

What said:


> You can find them now, I have already found many SoCal vaejovids... And these, but you have to dig for them, not so cool...but still kinda fun little scorps: http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/5412015048/ (just together for the photo).
> 
> Other than those, Im hoping I find some Smeringurus mesaensis at some point, has been quite awhile since I have found them. Hopefully while looking for beetles and such(my main targets this year) I stumble across a few.
> 
> Nomadinexile, how long are you in the LA area?


Very nice Pockocki!   And thanks for the info.  

I'm hoping to get some S. mesaensis too, but I really want S. vachoni.   :drool:

I'll be in SoCal probably off and on for the next 14 weeks.   I'd love to have it all planned out, but it really depends on many factors.   How many am I finding, how much money is in my pocket, how long hitch-hiking takes to TX and maybe AZ.  If I meet a single woman along the way, things may change...

So basically, it's all up in the air.   My guess is that I will spend a lot of those 14 weeks in the LA Area.   But I also need to go to Inyo, SD, SB, etc counties.   So most likely, I will be gone for a couple/few weeks, then I will be in the city for a week.   Then back out.  That kind of thing.

Why?   If you are interested in going out collecting with me, then give me a shout.   I don't mind going alone, but its always more fun with company.


----------



## What (Feb 10, 2011)

You should make a post over here then, the SCABIES Foreign Consulate. 

Most of my hiking is done in the Orange county area, but if you make it to this general area, or when you are heading down to SD feel free to drop me a line, if it works out I would tag along or vice versa.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 10, 2011)

What said:


> You should make a post over here then, the SCABIES Foreign Consulate.
> 
> Most of my hiking is done in the Orange county area, but if you make it to this general area, or when you are heading down to SD feel free to drop me a line, if it works out I would tag along or vice versa.


Post done, poll included.     Thanks so much by the way.  That was a great idea.   It would be fun to meet up with others, especially some of you I "see" or talk to here.  

It's highly likely I will be in OC at some point.  If you would, email me at my user name at hushmail com, send your #, a city or area you'd want to meet up in, and if you have any kind of schedule, or whatever.  I won't be online much soon.  So after I get email, next will probably be a call.  It'll be fun.  
~ryan


----------



## Kathy (Feb 10, 2011)

Couple more weeks and I will start my daily night searching for the c. sculpturatus, although last year I only found about 15 all summer.  It will be interesting to see what the population is like this year.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Feb 10, 2011)

> What!?  That's pretty cool.  Is that still considered domestic shipment?      Wait, what?  Cayman Islands you say?   How big is your suitcase?   hehe


Thanks!

I don't think I'll be trying to ship anything while I'm there, but Heteronebo isn't exactly the largest sp. so I have a feeling some may "find" their way back to the states.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 10, 2011)

Kathy said:


> Couple more weeks and I will start my daily night searching for the c. sculpturatus, although last year I only found about 15 all summer.  It will be interesting to see what the population is like this year.


Kathy back on the hunt.    Sounds like you are accomplishing what you want right?  How many did you find in the house last year?




sfpearl300z said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think I'll be trying to ship anything while I'm there, but Heteronebo isn't exactly the largest sp. so I have a feeling some may "find" their way back to the states.


Yeah, you never know.  It does happen.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 10, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> Kathy back on the hunt.    Sounds like you are accomplishing what you want right?  How many did you find in the house last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nomad, only one in the house and I think that was because I brought boxes in from the garage.  I must admit, it is nice not to live in constant fear of getting stung in the home.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 10, 2011)

Kathy said:


> Nomad, only one in the house and I think that was because I brought boxes in from the garage.  I must admit, it is nice not to live in constant fear of getting stung in the home.


I love surprises, but I think that is one I'd pass on given the oppurtunity.


----------



## H. laoticus (Feb 10, 2011)

What said:


> You can find them now, I have already found many SoCal vaejovids... And these, but you have to dig for them, not so cool...but still kinda fun little scorps: http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/5412015048/ (just together for the photo).
> 
> Other than those, Im hoping I find some Smeringurus mesaensis at some point, has been quite awhile since I have found them. Hopefully while looking for beetles and such(my main targets this year) I stumble across a few.
> 
> Nomadinexile, how long are you in the LA area?


Very nice finds!  Hopefully I'll get luck this time around.  If you don't mind, any location tips you can give me, such as the surrounding cities?  I actually live in OC, but would like a direction to head to.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## casparian82 (Feb 10, 2011)

*needa buddy*

looking for someone to go scorpion hunting with in deserts, mountains, anywhere the scorpions are. i live in mesa. about 5-10 mins away from apache junction and about 20 mins away from the superstition mountain. wanna go anywhere and everywhere in az and possibly CA if there are guaranteed finds. pm me so we can talk. looking to go soon before it gets TOO hot. especially in the AJ area


----------



## Kathy (Feb 10, 2011)

casparian82 said:


> looking for someone to go scorpion hunting with in deserts, mountains, anywhere the scorpions are. i live in mesa. about 5-10 mins away from apache junction and about 20 mins away from the superstition mountain. wanna go anywhere and everywhere in az and possibly CA if there are guaranteed finds. pm me so we can talk. looking to go soon before it gets TOO hot. especially in the AJ area


Why is it everyone on this board from Arizona lives clear across town from me......That's like halfway to Tucson for me!


----------



## casparian82 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kathy said:


> Why is it everyone on this board from Arizona lives clear across town from me......That's like halfway to Tucson for me!


you live what like an hour away?


----------



## neubii18 (Feb 11, 2011)

I actally just found scorpion today that is a first for me.I'm unsure of it's genus,but Im guessing pseudoroctonus or vaejavous.It is colored kinda like an I.Mac,but is tiny and is bulkier.I found along with a S.Polymorpha flipping rocks in a new little trail today.It was my first time,and we only took one of many trails there,so I hope to return soon to see what else is there.I am Aldo waiting for it to warm up to find another small species that I also think is Pseudoroctonus.I found 3 across the street from my house.I also plan to catch a couple small breeding groups of The common Anuroctonus Pocki and Paruroctonus Silvestrii.Nomad,hit me up if you're in the Oceanside area.I could show you a couple really good collecting spots.It'd be awesome!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 11, 2011)

casparian82 said:


> you live what like an hour away?


Stapley and Brown here......Not really into scorps,but would head out with the wife sometime..Coons Bluff has some MASSIVE scorps........Why do I feel like I recently met you?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 11, 2011)

Kathy is gonna send me some more C. sculpturatus.

I'll probably look for C. hentzi around here, but doubt I'll keep any.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 11, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Kathy is gonna send me some more C. sculpturatus.
> 
> I'll probably look for C. hentzi around here, but doubt I'll keep any.


Hahahahahahaha...

We should plan an Arizonian scorpion hunting get together.  I'm in!


----------



## casparian82 (Feb 11, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Stapley and Brown here......Not really into scorps,but would head out with the wife sometime..Coons Bluff has some MASSIVE scorps........Why do I feel like I recently met you?


because you did haha. you got the baby GBB from me on sunday. I'm down to go looking for scorpions and tarantulas anytime. just let me know when.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




Kathy said:


> Hahahahahahaha...
> 
> We should plan an Arizonian scorpion hunting get together.  I'm in!


that sounds like an amazing idea


----------



## BrettG (Feb 11, 2011)

casparian82 said:


> because you did haha. you got the baby GBB from me on sunday. I'm down to go looking for scorpions and tarantulas anytime. just let me know when.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. I just want a hairy or two.Really want to go dwarf hunting as well...We will figure something out.........


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't you guys think you'd all rather come to Florida to see all the neat bugs we have here? :}


----------



## Titandan (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey you SoCal guys,

I'm down to go in a couple weeks!  Let me know if you're going around Southern Cal!  I have never been scorp/tarantula hunting before but I'm so down!  Let me know via email or private message me please.  My email add is euihyunhan@yahoo.com


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 11, 2011)

Just an FYI for people here looking for someone to go hiking with...

If you want to go with me sometime in the next few months... Email me by clicking on my name on the left of this message.  Put your city or the area you want to hunt in the title.  Tell me your schedule, and leave your number.

I may not be able to get on ab for a while, or at least rarely, do to lack of access.  So I can't go back and forth messaging people, I 'm sorry.  But my email will be the first thing I check when I can, so message me there, and I will get with you when I can.  

Auf wiedersehn.  ~ryan


----------



## BrettG (Feb 11, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Don't you guys think you'd all rather come to Florida to see all the neat bugs we have here? :}


How about you come here Joe? After having family in Fl,I vowed to never return.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 11, 2011)

We should start a thread in the field trip section. I'd be willing to go somewhere. I know of a few places in Central Arizona we can go.

John


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 11, 2011)

BrettG said:


> How about you come here Joe? After having family in Fl,I vowed to never return.


I've got a family here I need to take care of - another son due in 3 weeks.  Otherwise, I'd be there in a heartbeat.

You can't tell me you don't want to at least come here and see my spider room...


----------



## BAM1082 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any of u lucky Americans wanna send some of your spoils to Canada   

Eager to see what u guys are finding. 

Bammer


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 13, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> We should start a thread in the field trip section. I'd be willing to go somewhere. I know of a few places in Central Arizona we can go.
> 
> John


Great Idea, and that would be great!  Scorpion field trip!  :clap:



xhexdx said:


> I've got a family here I need to take care of - another son due in 3 weeks.  Otherwise, I'd be there in a heartbeat.
> 
> You can't tell me you don't want to at least come here and see my spider room...


Fair enough.  Sounds like you have your hands full.   I'd love to come visit, but I'm scared of the overzealous flpd and the mobs of elderly drivers.   Florida is scary!  

For All:  I made it to riverside after 56+ hours on greyhound.  :wall:
Now it's off to the fluorescent rocks.   I'll let you know how it goes soon.  ~r


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got next Mon Feb 21 off. I can do somthing that weekend either Sat or Sun. If anyone wants to go collecting let me know.  

John


----------



## scorpionmom (Feb 14, 2011)

I live out in Kentucky, with no scorpions near me except maybe Centruroides hentzi or Vaejovis carolinianus. It's terrible.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 14, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> I've got next Mon Feb 21 off. I can do somthing that weekend either Sat or Sun. If anyone wants to go collecting let me know.
> 
> John


I won't be able to make it by then John, I'm booked out two weeks right now, but I will contact you when I make it that direction.   



scorpionmom said:


> I live out in Kentucky, with no scorpions near me except maybe Centruroides hentzi or Vaejovis carolinianus. It's terrible.


I'd move.  :razz:


----------



## scorpionmom (Feb 14, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> I won't be able to make it by then John, I'm booked out two weeks right now, but I will contact you when I make it that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd move.  :razz:


Can't exactly do that yet. Not until I set out on my own.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 14, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> I won't be able to make it by then John, I'm booked out two weeks right now, but I will contact you when I make it that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd move.  :razz:


Let me know if you come out this way. At worst I'll let you in on some nice spots. 

I wasn't expecting anyone from out of state. LOL I'll probably be heading out sometime next weekend regaurdless.

John


----------



## neubii18 (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't wait to go hiking/collecting with you Ryan!It's gonna be awesome!I figure we'll check out the place where I found the S.Donensis since it's more unexplored by me,it'll be an adventure for us both.I hope we can find more S.Donensis,as well as some other species.And I really wanna show you that 3'+ Jersulem Cricket!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 15, 2011)

scorpionmom said:


> Can't exactly do that yet. Not until I set out on my own.


Oh, I'm sorry, I just assumed you were already.   That's what I get for assuming!   :wall:   You communicate very well considering... 



AzJohn said:


> Let me know if you come out this way. At worst I'll let you in on some nice spots.
> 
> I wasn't expecting anyone from out of state. LOL I'll probably be heading out sometime next weekend regaurdless.
> 
> John


That's great!  Thank you. :worship:   As for "out of state", I'm not in any state right now.   I claim them all!     You're really just a day or two away hitching, if I didn't have plans already I'd be on my way, but as it is.... It will be a little down the road.   Btw, can you post or pm me your general location?   I can't remember where you said you live.   

You all have fun on your hike!   



asn1234 said:


> I can't wait to go hiking/collecting with you Ryan!It's gonna be awesome!I figure we'll check out the place where I found the S.Donensis since it's more unexplored by me,it'll be an adventure for us both.I hope we can find more S.Donensis,as well as some other species.And I really wanna show you that 3'+ Jersulem Cricket!


I'm as excited as you are!   I have only been out once with another arachnoholic.   So this is as much a treat to me as it is for you!   Wahoo!


----------



## Mathayus (Feb 17, 2011)

There aren't alot of scorps species out here in Wyoming, but during the late summer there are hundreds of Paruroctonous boreus. Theyre some cool little fellas


----------



## neubii18 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mathayus26 said:


> There aren't alot of scorps species out here in Wyoming, but during the late summer there are hundreds of Paruroctonous boreus. Theyre some cool little fellas


Let me know if you'd want to send some P.Boreus down here!

@Ryan:

I will be going to the place where we will most likely be going next weekend today instead of Saturday!I will keep you updated as to what I find.I'll be heading out in about 10 minutes!Hoping to find more S.Donensis and Scolopendra Polymorpha.It just rained yesterday,so I should have some good finds!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 17, 2011)

Mathayus26 said:


> There aren't alot of scorps species out here in Wyoming, but during the late summer there are hundreds of Paruroctonous boreus. Theyre some cool little fellas


Yep, I think you should send asn some P.b.'s   



asn1234 said:


> Let me know if you'd want to send some P.Boreus down here!
> 
> @Ryan:
> 
> I will be going to the place where we will most likely be going next weekend today instead of Saturday!I will keep you updated as to what I find.I'll be heading out in about 10 minutes!Hoping to find more S.Donensis and Scolopendra Polymorpha.It just rained yesterday,so I should have some good finds!


Sweet!   Give me an update when you can!   I'm taking a city bus to temecula tomorrow and heading that way.   I think I'm going to go around ramona until next weekend and its on!   :3:


----------



## casparian82 (Feb 18, 2011)

*collecting*

just text or call if your near mesa and wanna go collecting soon. 480-861-3199


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm already catching C. Sculpts in my yard and house... weeeee another early season!  :wall:

(and no, I'm not sending any out... lol)


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 17, 2011)

Guess this is the best place to post this.   Walking through Anza borrego I hurt my ankle.  I'm putting off any scorpion collecting for at least a month.   I'm travelling CA trying to get some work (that is mostly off my feet).  Bout to find out about one possibility.   I won't be posting here probably until I heal and can go hunt.   If anyone wants to follow my travels, you can friend me on facebook.  My name is Ryan Moyer.   You will see which one I am.  

Peace all!   Keep things going while I'm gone, and I'll be back soon enough!


----------



## Vfox (Mar 18, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> Guess this is the best place to post this.   Walking through Anza borrego I hurt my ankle.  I'm putting off any scorpion collecting for at least a month.   I'm travelling CA trying to get some work (that is mostly off my feet).  Bout to find out about one possibility.   I won't be posting here probably until I heal and can go hunt.   If anyone wants to follow my travels, you can friend me on facebook.  My name is Ryan Moyer.   You will see which one I am.
> 
> Peace all!   Keep things going while I'm gone, and I'll be back soon enough!


That sucks man, heal up soon! 

As for me collecting...Eh, very few reports of scorps in PA so it's unlikely I'll find any. I am going to look for pseudoscorpions, roaches, and large beetles. If I find any mantids I may hang on to them for some eggsacs. At anyrate I'm headlong into looking for critters this spring.


----------



## cricket54 (Mar 22, 2011)

*searching for scorps*

I live in Vicksburg, MS and know there are C. vitatus scorpions here, but have not found any. They must be very reclusive scorps. I hope to search again this yr for some of them and some black widows. My daughter is an electrician and the private school where she rents a house, she says she has seen both around the buildings on the property so I am going to look around there.

Sharon


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 22, 2011)

Vfox said:


> That sucks man, heal up soon!
> 
> As for me collecting...Eh, very few reports of scorps in PA so it's unlikely I'll find any. I am going to look for pseudoscorpions, roaches, and large beetles. If I find any mantids I may hang on to them for some eggsacs. At anyrate I'm headlong into looking for critters this spring.


Yeah, the ankle is frustrating.  It has put a big damper on my plans.  But such is life.  If this is the worse thing that happens to me this spring, i'll take that as a blessing!     It does seem to be getting a little better now, not desert ready yet, but maybe I'll get there soon.  Cross your fingers for me!  

Good luck with the Pseudo's, roaches, beetles, and mantids!  You should be able to trade something for more scorpions from all of those!  Have fun and stay safe!



cricket54 said:


> I live in Vicksburg, MS and know there are C. vitatus scorpions here, but have not found any. They must be very reclusive scorps. I hope to search again this yr for some of them and some black widows. My daughter is an electrician and the private school where she rents a house, she says she has seen both around the buildings on the property so I am going to look around there.
> 
> Sharon


When it warms up you should find some.   Are you using a blacklight to search?   Don't forget to also check under rotting logs and rocks too!  When you do find them, you will find them in dozens.


----------

